# Advice for smallish living room



## ntzeke (May 19, 2008)

Just ran into this great forum. I am excited to read all of the information in here.

My wife and I are buying a house soon. First I want to put up our flat screen in the living room.

Attached is a picture of the living room. Where do you think would be a proper place for a flat screen for the living room? My two options seem to be above the fire place or on the wall to the right. 

I am concerned about glare from the windows if it is on the wall to the right. Above the fireplace I am concerned about the cost involved due to the window being above the fireplace. 

Please give me a suggestion or two. I want to put the TV above the fireplace but am not sure what it would involve.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

Putting it above the fireplace is going to be very expensive and potentially not even doable due to the small amount of structure available to run in.

Also, it's likely just as poor a viewing option as the wall to the right. While it may not be glare on the set, it is light straight in your face which is as bad or worse. Rooms like that are beautiful to look at and for general living but just not condusive to AV. 

Without knowing which way those windows face, what you have for trees around, etc. - hard to say if on the wall is doable or not. My gut is that over the fireplace just isn't an option.

Bryan


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum :wave: :wave: :wave:

What about diagonally between fireplace and right wall??? 

You'll need a stand, and you'll have to deal with accoustic problems ... I think. :bigsmile:


----------



## ntzeke (May 19, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the replies. 

When I get in there again, I will know better how to attack the living room. The glare from putting the TV on the wall may not be as bad as I think it will. 

The living room will only be a secondary place to watch movies anyway.


----------

